# is this a original schwinn stingray sissy bar,



## nick tures (Sep 12, 2021)

anyone know what this is off of never seen one this long,  manta ray   mini twinn ?


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Sep 13, 2021)

nick tures said:


> anyone know what this is off of never seen one this long,  manta ray   mini twinn ?
> 
> View attachment 1477473
> 
> ...



The after market Schwinn sissy bars come that long.


----------



## nick tures (Sep 13, 2021)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> The after market Schwinn sissy bars come that long.



really i didnt know that,   though they were all stock lengths


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Sep 14, 2021)

Maybe the originals came in a shorter length. I have had to cut them to make them work with a Stingray and the seat at a normal hight.  Maybe they produce them longer  then originals because they know people are using them for 26 inch bikes.


----------



## nick tures (Sep 14, 2021)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Maybe the originals came in a shorter length. I have had to cut them to make them work with a Stingray and the seat at a normal hight.  Maybe they produce them longer  then originals because they know people are using them for 26 inch bikes.



yes i agree that could be,  thanks for the help


----------

